# Romance is alive and kicking



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My house boy who has permission to work outside has come to me with a marriage proposition.. no not him, the Mister he works for, for some reason he showed him my photograph on his phone and the Mister has sent a message would I be thinking of marriage... get your hats ready girls lol[/SIZE][/SIZE]


Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Mabrook!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Mabrook!
> 
> Ululation (high-pitched tongue trill) 2 - YouTube




I will of course have 6 of those


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> My house boy who has permission to work outside has come to me with a marriage proposition.. no not him, the Mister he works for, for some reason he showed him my photograph on his phone and the Mister has sent a message would I be thinking of marriage... get your hats ready girls lol[/SIZE][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> Maiden


 Did the houseboy say how many Camels he is prepared to give for the dowdry? Dont think you should consider the proposal if the number is less than 1,500 or so? My wife is up to 1,000, I think...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Did the houseboy say how many Camels he is prepared to give for the dowdry? Dont think you should consider the proposal if the number is less than 1,500 or so? My wife is up to 1,000, I think...




Ohh I am not prepared to sell my self cheap.. after all I have a British Passport


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh I am not prepared to sell my self cheap.. after all I have a British Passport


Think the going rate for a British passport is at least 2,350 Camels, all with good teeth, not older than 2 years and one's that dont spit at you...


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

hmmmm my Dad on meeting my husband(egyptian) said he would like Arabian horses and not the stinking camels!!! He is such a cowboy!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

THen he made my soon to be husband listen to this song. Thanks Dad!!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Come on! Don't leave us hanging! Did you answer him?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Come on! Don't leave us hanging! Did you answer him?




I haven't seen his photograph or bank balance yet.. photograph is not so important as I know a good cosmetic surgeon


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh I am not prepared to sell my self cheap.. after all I have a British Passport


That won't work anymore. You can get them on e-bay for 50 pence.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> That won't work anymore. You can get them on e-bay for 50 pence.




The package is me and the passport...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The package is me and the passport...


No splitting that 50/50?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

This is only your first proposition.. after living there..HOW LONG???
Maiden....you're definitely not doing something right!

But... you'll look lovely in your hijaab!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mamasue said:


> This is only your first proposition.. after living there..HOW LONG???
> Maiden....you're definitely not doing something right!
> 
> But... you'll look lovely in your hijaab!!!




lol why would you think that?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Would you be the only wife or has he already got one or more? 
And for Brits I always thought a serious marriage proposal came accompanied by a diamond ring costing at least two months salary!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Would you be the only wife or has he already got one or more?
> And for Brits I always thought a serious marriage proposal came accompanied by a diamond ring costing at least two months salary!





Ohh I would never be a second wife... I don't play second fiddle... 

Have to see his bank balance and photos first... in that order


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh I would never be a second wife... I don't play second fiddle...
> 
> Have to see his bank balance and photos first... in that order


Ah, can see your parents taught you well, this reflects very good Scottish upbringing and values. Wish my parents taught me a few of these kinds of wisdoms.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

this could have been my father



---------- 

A Scotsman and his wife walked past a swanky new restaurant last night...

"Did you smell that food?" she asked... "Incredible!"

Being the 'Kind Hearted Scotsman', he thought, 

"What the heck, I'll treat her!"



...... So they walked past it again...


----------

